# Thailand is the leader of South East Asia?



## Nongkhai_tong (Dec 27, 2004)

Thailand is the leader of South East Asia?


----------



## gentlejunho (Aug 12, 2004)

What about Malaysia or SGpore?


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

I don't want this turning into a Country vs Country thread.


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

so close it


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

I don't have Mod powers at the moment.


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

why??


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Nongkhai_tong said:


> Thailand is the leader of South East Asia?


no. Theres no leader and there shouldn't be any


----------



## Jampacked SpecialExp (May 23, 2005)

As for the city, it's no doubt Singapore.
As for the country, to be honest there's no difference between SE Asian countries.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Handsome said:


> why??


His account got deleted, on 7/14/05...

He used to be, and hopefully futurely the mod of the city/urban forums.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Nongkhai_tong said:


> Thailand is the leader of South East Asia?


probably


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Singapore is the leader


----------



## Ten (Aug 10, 2004)

I think SEA countries should function as a single economic community like EU.
No single nation is capable to compete with other countries esp. China and india. There might be a leader of the group, but rotately to all member.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I guess it's the most developed country (outside of Singapore city-state) in the SE Asian mainland.


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

samsonyuen said:


> I guess it's the most developed country (outside of Singapore city-state) in the SE Asian mainland.


Malaysia is more developed than Thailand, although I see Thailand one of the leaders of SE Asia.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Is cambodia the poorest countrie there? 

I agree with "I think SEA countries should function as a single economic community like EU."


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

Jampacked SpecialExp said:


> As for the city, it's no doubt Singapore.
> As for the country, to be honest there's no difference between SE Asian countries.


I agree. kay:


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

SINGAPORE FOR ME!!

THAILAND AND PHILIPPINES IS ALMOST THE SAME ALSO TOGETHER W/ MALAYSIA,INDONESIA....


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

Azn_chi_boi said:


> Is cambodia the poorest countrie there?
> 
> I agree with "I think SEA countries should function as a single economic community like EU."


i think it's Myanmar or Laos


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

there are no leader country in SE asia
if singapore is considered as a country,it might be the leader
dont forget indonesia,its china in SE asia,biggest population,and iggest muslims community


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Thailand is by far the biggest tourism leader in Southeast Asia. Bangkok is a major transport leader, home to the largest airport in Asia outside Japan (Tokyo).


----------



## Blue_Sky (Jul 5, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> I guess it's the most developed country (outside of Singapore city-state) in the SE Asian mainland.


I think Malaysia much more developed right now


----------



## ShanghaiSkyline (Aug 12, 2005)

yes

because Malaysia and Singapore are too small compare with Thailand.


----------



## touchring (Mar 25, 2005)

Thailand's not the leader. The richest country in SEA is currently Indonesia - i'm in the software exporting biz, and Indonesia is the biggest market for IT services in SEA. Singapore comes next, followed by Malaysia, and then Thailand.


----------

